

Xamarin Indie for $25/Month - vijayr
http://blog.xamarin.com/xamarin-indie-now-25-dollars-per-month/

======
tobinharris
That looks like pretty good value.

It's much lower risk to a small shop like mine.

I could stick 3 developers on it for $150 a month to cover Android and iOS and
not worry if we don't use it much for a month or two because other priorities
come up.

Actually, scrap that.

I think I still REALLY want Xamaine to give us a 6 month unlimited free trial
for up to 5 developers. That way, if it sticks and it's as good as they say,
we'd happily pony up the $534 a month to get the team on it and would probably
run with it for a long time.

In comparison, using native Android + iOS tools costs us about $5 a month, 1%
of the Xamarin cost.

Entry barrier still too high for me. Just sharing my thinking :)

------
edroche
This was really exciting news to me, until I read that they would never
consider doing this for the higher tiers. We are currently active subscribers
for both platforms that we paid for annually in March, which prevents us from
switching to this model and being able to spread our costs. We would love to
be able to upgrade to a higher tier using a monthly cost rather than a large
payment each year, especially for Visual Studio integration.

~~~
alexgaribay
I agree. It would be great if they added the option for a higher monthly fee
that only included the Visual Studio integration with no other features or
benefits. It's ridiculous to have to pay at least $1k USD to able to use
Visual Studio.

------
NonEUCitizen
They should have a Jetbrains-style and Jetbrains-priced "Personal License" \--
$199 for new user and $99 for upgrading user.

